# North East Paper UK Ltd Newcastle April 2010



## dave (Apr 3, 2010)

A while since i stuck up a report on here and i have had my eye on this place for a while now not the greatest of explores but there was quite a lot left inside and it was much bigger inside a bit like the tardis. NEP UK Ltd a packaging company are part of Euro Packaging and they moved out of here in 2006 to some new premises the site has stood empty since and has been well stripped and trashed though as i said some items remain from plastic carrier bags to rolls of sellotape any how on with some pics.






a few externals 










upstairs trashed office










a remnant from the overhead crane days















Upper warehouse space as you can see there was sticky tape all over the place someone has had some fun with it, my first visit was at night a few days before this day time visit and it was a rather strange suddenly walking into all this tape.





Well you cant beat a bit of geordie bog roll i say.





paperwork mountain





peely paint after such a short period of time










Final shot from the night visit a few days earlier, as i said not the greatest of sites but well worth an hour or 2 wandering around thanks for looking.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Apr 3, 2010)

See you managed to get back then mate, glad to see you had a good time

If you ever fancy another joint explore gimmie a shout, miss those times lol


----------



## dave (Apr 4, 2010)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> See you managed to get back then mate, glad to see you had a good time
> 
> If you ever fancy another joint explore gimmie a shout, miss those times lol



Cheers Sgt.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 4, 2010)

I used to fetch packaging from this place. Access with the truck always was a problem so I'm not surprised they moved.

The damage isn't too bad considering where the place is located!


----------

